# help deciding



## ankledeep (25 Apr 2012)

getting a table saw...what gets your vote

charnwood W650

record TS250RS with RH ext table and squaring table

or

Axminster MJ12-1600 with ext and squaring table

it really is a choice between these. much as I'd love to consider a pea green battle ship plated monster, firstly i havnt the time to fettle someone else's problem and perhaps more importantly I doubt my workshop floor would stand the weight 8-[ 

thanks for your input ...


----------



## ScouseKev (26 Apr 2012)

Deft T30.
Same as Laguna in the USA. Good vids on their site
first class saw. 
4hp motor.
any more info just ask me
cheers kev


----------



## ScouseKev (26 Apr 2012)

Ive just had a look at these 3 saws.

The record and axi are obviously superior to the charnwood.

However for the price of the record or axi you can much much better. Look at the Xcalibur and don't rule out a used one.

Search them on this site, there is lots of info and if you want to see my Deft then just pm me as your not too far away in cheshire.

kev


----------



## mailee (26 Apr 2012)

As if you haven't got enough choices.....SIP cast iron jobbie. I have the 12" version and can't fault it. :wink:


----------



## ankledeep (26 Apr 2012)

umm...Perhaps i should have been a tad more specific on my *limitations*

weight
not more than 200 kilos ..250 at the absolute max, for two reasons....1. i dont trust my workshop floor (being a "summerhouse") since it is of the "suspended" variety i>e held up on steel pins placed about every meter or so ...quite substantial as to overall loading but i dont want to exceed any "spot " loading. 2... I got to lug said item into it and whilst not un familiar with lugging things that weigh silly amounts i'm not quite the tarzan I used to be, and there are shall we say terrain problems on the way to the workshop.

use..
have a specific need to cut 8 x 4 panels as well as the general ripping and cross cutting 

overall room....
well I got a 5m square workshop...but the saw aint the only thing in there, and i have the urge to fit in there too from time to time (hammer) 

price
well I got a budget, but it isnt too restrictive :shock: :mrgreen: (and SWMBO isnt in charge \/ )

so out has gone the axi....ouch toooo heavy man  

I dont like the idea of the charnwood any more not since reading a few of the comments on here anyhow :| 

IN comes the sheppach 2500ci

And the sip 10 incher

what I would like is the sheppach with the 2m sliding table jobbie as a package =D> i think 

but the sip is also tickling my fancy the 01332 version 


:-k :-k


----------



## RogerBoyle (27 Apr 2012)

If its helps I have the Scheppach 2500 ( although I wanted the 4010 the budget at the time dictated I couldn't) 
But not the cast version
I bought mine in 2000 with the longer of the sliding table options as well as the right and rear full extensions
It has never let me down Despite having been worked hard 
By hard I mean in excess of 40 Kitchens, external and internal doors, Various hardwood projects etc 
and i really can't fault it
It is a quiet Saw 
The table is as flat today as it was when I first got it
The sliding table works as smooth as silk and is very accurate with no run out 
The Cross cut/Mitre guage was and still is surprisingly accurate and Is used almost daily 
I have never had to adjust the table to the blade
The slots for the Mitre guage have withstood the test of time as well 
The Supplied Scheppach blade with mine was of a very good Quality and is still in use today
The riving Knife is level with the top of the blade so you can still use it without the supplied guard if you have a jig that needs it removing.
Depth of cut is my only slight niggle with it and Only twice have i regretted not getting the 4010
As and when I get a new Saw I would have no hesitation in getting the Newer 4020 as it also comes with the scoring attachment which i could really start to use now as work seems to be picking up again
But if finances dictated then I really would buy this model again

Roger


----------



## siggy_7 (27 Apr 2012)

I've got the Record and I like it (see my thread in Buying advice for more info if you're interested). I too looked at the Axminster MJ12-1600 but it's massive, not suited to being on a mobile base and very heavy, so in your situation I'd definitely discount it. The Charnwood is a decent saw I think - a chap on these forums by the name of Woodbloke has one and he really rates it - but I don't think I'd want to cut a lot of big panels on it; the standard slider is 610mm travel and the 1220mm travel slider looks a bit feeble for the job in my opinion. Both the Scheppach and the SIP (and the equivalent Axminster 10" saw, AW10BSB2) are good saws, from memory the sliding tables take up a lot of space to the left of the saw unit and seemed to be a hassle if one wanted to take them on and off a lot. So I ended up with the Record on the basis that it's compact when you take the squaring frame off (which is a 5 minute job), is pretty light and mobile yet has big capacity on the sliding beam. It's reasonably well built though for the money it's my gut feeling that the SIP/Axminster/Scheppach have an edge and are better value, but then they don't match my needs as well.

The Record handles bigger panels very nicely on the squaring frame. Be aware that with the standard frame attached, the travel on the sliding beam is limited to about 1000mm because of the geometry of the outrigger, squaring frame/crosscut fence and blade position. I plan to get around this by fabricating a modified version of the squaring frame though.


----------



## woodbloke (27 Apr 2012)

ScouseKev":2avi4224 said:


> Ive just had a look at these 3 saws.
> 
> The record and axi are obviously superior to the charnwood.
> 
> kev


Why?..your opinion only, my opinion is that the W650 is equal to, or better than the Record and Ax machines. The benefits of the W650 are significant...small footprint (smaller than the K419) light weight (125kgs) 2hp induction motor, cast iron top, decent small slider (based on the Kity machines) good fence with micro-adjuster. However to get the best out of it, it does need some minor fettling, which mainly involves replacing the bolts on the carriage and fence with some of Axminster's 'T' bolts and knobs...it also doesn't come with a slot machined in the table which might be a minus point for some users, but as I've never used one, it didn't bother me. The W650 is a *really* good saw and worthy of serious consideration...see my review in F&C for an 'in depth' look at it, plus other reviewers (Andy King and Nick Gibbs) have both found it to be a good piece of kit.

Edit: not suitable though, for cutting 8x4 panels as the slider is too small...but as I don't use a vast amount of them, that does't bother me either...pic of my saw:







...with the original crown guard and riving knife:






...replaced with a 'Suva' style guard with the knife in 3mm carbon fibre and ZTI plate - Rob


----------



## Tomyjoiner (27 Apr 2012)

+1 for the sip, you cant beat proper cast on a bed.


----------



## ankledeep (29 Apr 2012)

well folks, thanks to you helpful comments here and in other threads I am sorted, with a nice "as near new as makes no difference" sip 10"er, thanks to that strange and wonderful place" the "bay" .
And i do mean nearly new...Its still got the sticky gunk that lives under the protective sheets on. Only had a couple of pieces of timber through it  . Sliding carriage table and all (hammer) so I get my new toy wed night...guess what I will be doing thursday............


----------



## ankledeep (29 Apr 2012)

and after a second bout of fleabay-itis i now take possession of a scheppach hms260 P/T as well


----------

